# Hi Martial Artist



## Dr Rubin Frank Rhode (May 15, 2008)

I am Dr Rubin Frank Rhode. I reside in Cape Town South Africa. I practise Karate-Do, Kick Boxing, Taiji Quan and Nei Gong. My rank is Godan 5th Dan (Goju  Ryu Karate) and Godan 5th Dan (Kick Boxing, WAKO). My teacher is Eddie Cave (9th Dan). I have been his student since 13 years old. I am now fifty years of age. I am also Professor of Integrative Medicine at a state facility public hospital in South Africa. I also do Acupuncture and Chinese Medicine. Most of my patients are encouraged to do some martial arts with us. We get a good clinical result. especially for post-stroke patients. Is there any martial artists who integrate Medicine and Martial Arts.  
Thank you so much

Dr Rubin Frank Rhode, Sensei


----------



## 14 Kempo (May 15, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Dr Rubin Frank Rhode (May 15, 2008)

Greetings Sensei
Thank you so much for your welcome. I am extremely grateful.

Dr Rubin Frank Rhode, Sensei


----------



## terryl965 (May 15, 2008)

Welcome and enjoy


----------



## MJS (May 15, 2008)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## JBrainard (May 15, 2008)

Ave.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 15, 2008)

And welcome some more


----------



## IcemanSK (May 15, 2008)

Welcome again.


----------



## MBuzzy (May 15, 2008)

Welcome to MT!  

I have never personally integrated Martial Arts and medicine, although my sciatic nerve has been giving me problems, so I may consider something...


----------



## Drac (May 15, 2008)

Greetings Dr and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 15, 2008)

Dr Rubin Frank Rhode said:


> Is there any martial artists who integrate Medicine and Martial Arts.


 
I'm a martial artist and my wife is a TCM OMD from China does that that count? 

Welcome to MT


----------



## Kacey (May 15, 2008)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jack Meower (May 16, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## jks9199 (May 16, 2008)

Dr Rubin Frank Rhode said:


> I am Dr Rubin Frank Rhode. I reside in Cape Town South Africa. I practise Karate-Do, Kick Boxing, Taiji Quan and Nei Gong. My rank is Godan 5th Dan (Goju  Ryu Karate) and Godan 5th Dan (Kick Boxing, WAKO). My teacher is Eddie Cave (9th Dan). I have been his student since 13 years old. I am now fifty years of age. I am also Professor of Integrative Medicine at a state facility public hospital in South Africa. I also do Acupuncture and Chinese Medicine. Most of my patients are encouraged to do some martial arts with us. We get a good clinical result. especially for post-stroke patients. Is there any martial artists who integrate Medicine and Martial Arts.
> Thank you so much
> 
> Dr Rubin Frank Rhode, Sensei


Dr, 
What is integrative medicine?  That's a specialty I've never heard of.


----------



## Dr Rubin Frank Rhode (May 18, 2008)

Hi JKS99, thank ypu so much for your question on Integrative Medicine. It is a name used by Western Medically trained doctors, who have also trained in Complementary Medical Systems like: Homeopathy, Acupuncture, TCM, Naturopathy, etc. This term was made famous by Dr Andrew Weil (cf. also the work of DR Oz and Dr Shelley). my Specialty is in Internal Medicine, and Professorship is in Intergrative Clinical Medicine. Thank you so musch.

Yours in the Spirit of Budo/Wushu

Dr Rubin Frank Rhode, Sensei


----------



## Ping898 (May 19, 2008)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------

